# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Κάνουμε ηλιοθεραπεία

## IscarioTis

καλησπερα στο φορουμ και καλη βδομαδα να εχουμε



Λοιπον σημερα το μεσημερι βρηκα ευκαιρια μιας και ειχε λιγο λιακαδα να καθαρισω τα κλουβια και ετσι εβαλα τον Πακο πανω στην απλωστρα μεχρι να καθαρισω το ζευγος :: 
καθως ημουνα μεσα και καθαριζα τις πατηθρες με ξυδι δεν τον ακουγα και εριξα μια ματια χωρις να με βλεπει''και καλα''

μεχρι να καταλαβω οτι κανει ηλιοθεραπεια.......

πηγε το ......στην καλτσα
ειδα τον χαρο Live οπως λεμε τωρα τελευταια και πολλα αλλα τετοια

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, αυτή η κίνηση και εμένα με τρομάζει απίστευτα κάθε φορά που το κάνουν τα πουλάκια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, είναι σαν να παθαίνουν εγκεφαλικό.
Είναι κούκλος ο Πάκος!!!

----------


## Cristina

Καλή εβδομάδα και σε σένα!
Χαχαχα!!! Όντως, την πρώτη φορά είναι  τρομακτική η εικόνα!!! Με το ζεμπρακι μου ,το μακαρίτη, την πάτησα και εγώ την πρώτη φορά! 
Όμορφος ο Πακος!
Τον χρυσό μου, το σκορπιό, δεν τον βγαζεις στον ήλιο; Δεν έχει ανάγκη;

----------


## IscarioTis

Να σαι καλα Χριστινα 
καθε μερα ο Αρχοντας ειναι μαζι με τον Ηλια και τα λενε
αμα δεν εχει Ηλιο βγαινει αλλα οχι για πολυ

----------


## Soulaki

Εμενα δεν μου έχει τύχει, αλλα ειναι λίγο,τρομακτικό....από φωτό που εχω δει.

----------

